# Sprintail-Eating Spider



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

Just this week, I looked inside the vivarium to check on the springtails when I noticed something funny. There was this tiny, pink spider chasing a springtail and apparently biting it. It doesn't have a web, it just chases them down, bites, and drags them inside the driftwood. Does anyone know what it could be?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

The Evil Springtail Monster. Wow I never heard of this, although I always wondered. Good eye!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

Frogus foodeus. 

You're welcome.


----------



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

milehigh said:


> Frogus foodeus.
> 
> You're welcome.


 :lol: Thanks, Milehigh! That's pretty much what happend to it. The first thing one of my Bicolor did upon arrival was eat it. Considering a week has passed, it must have been safe to eat.


----------



## doc1975 (Aug 16, 2006)

Onagro said:


> Just this week, I looked inside the vivarium to check on the springtails when I noticed something funny. There was this tiny, pink spider chasing a springtail and apparently biting it. It doesn't have a web, it just chases them down, bites, and drags them inside the driftwood. Does anyone know what it could be?


Going strictly by your description of it's actions, I think it would be safe to assume that the spider in question is or better yet, was, a jumping spider. Without looking it up in a reference manual that is... jumping spiders are well know for chasing down and stalking their prey, and there are as many different variations it seems as there are with the dendrobates.


----------

